

PJON Arduino communication protocol working example - gioscarab
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JesqJ9_WJJs

======
gioscarab
Transmitter code:

#include <PJON.h> PJON network(A0, 45);

void setup() { network.set_acknowledge(true);
network.set_collision_avoidance(true); network.set_encryption(false); }

void loop() { network.send_short_command(44, 'B'); delay(1000); }

Receiver code:

#include <PJON.h> PJON network(A0, 44);

void setup() { network.set_acknowledge(true);
network.set_collision_avoidance(true); network.set_encryption(false);
network.insert_reaction('B', led_blink, false); };

void led_blink() { digitalWrite(13, HIGH); delay(30); digitalWrite(13, LOW); }

void loop() { network.receive(1000); };

